# Paracord Wrapping



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Seeing Baumstamms paracord handle wraps made me determined to add some to my first ergo ply cut. Problem was I had no idea how to do it right, and found no real tutorials here. Found this website, and it surely hold some answers. Just thought I'd share.

www.animatedknots.com (Just click on one of the knot groups at the top)


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

youtube is also a good resource. or if you know a boyscout... that's where i learned to tie the turks head wrap on the slingshot in this link.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2570-a-little-more-on-the-ram/


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, Colt. I am an idiot. Yeah, youtube is loaded...


----------

